# Web Development > PHP Send email using PHP and MySQL

## priyabagi4

I would to send email using php and mysql.
I have designed my own web pages.
when i enter my data it should send data to a @ gmail . com

Thank you

----------


## harmeetbhamra

Hi there 

You need to fetch data from your mysql table(s) and insert this data sequentially in mail body.

This could be seen in underlying url:
http:// phpmailer . codeworxtech . com/examples . html

phpmailer is a very powerful class and it really eases my life when it comes to develop customized mailer for my company. 

Hope this will help you

Thanx

Regards
 :Smile: HSB :Smile:

----------


## sonanaren

for simple mail use mail() function in php

----------

